# von win auf linux zugreifen



## 4nd3rl (31. Mai 2002)

Mahlzeit, 
mal wieder ne Bloedsack-Frage:
Kann ich von Windows 98 auf Linux zugreifen (also auf files, z.B. *.jpg`s), bzw. Dateien kopieren...hin und herschieben....

Die 2 Betriebssysteme sind allerdings auf einem Rechner. Auf einer Festplatte ist Win98 und auf der anderen ist Suse 8.0 drauf.

Geht das?

mphg andy


----------



## SirSalomon (31. Mai 2002)

Naja, im Grunde kann das gehen. Ist halt nur eine Frage, ob es einen Treiber für das Dateisystem gibt...

Gibt's das nicht, hast Du die dumme Karte gezogen ;-)


----------



## Christian Fein (1. Juni 2002)

Es gibt implementierungen die Linux ext2 lesen können. Aber ich währe da vorsichtig !

Machs anders :
mach dir ne partionion mit FAT32 Dateisystem. Vorteil dies kann Linux lesen und schreiben und Windows ebenso.

Das heisst sämmtliche Dateien die auf beiden systemen von relevanc sind kann mann darauf speichern.

Linux kann auch ntfs (Win2K & XP (wen ntfs gewählt)) lesen aber leider nicht schreiben. 

Problem :
Windows fuscht immer in den dateien rum. Das heisst kommen dateien von windows zur nutzung unter linux sind sie von grund auf ausführbar gesetzt was natürlich blödsinn ist.


----------



## Ripper (11. Juni 2002)

Schieb dir die benötigten dateien lieber vom linux aus auf dein Windoof is sicherer glaub mir weiß es 

Cu Ripper


----------



## 4nd3rl (11. Juni 2002)

jap, das is auch die art, wie ichs zur zeit handhabe...thx


----------



## 4nd3rl (12. Juni 2002)

@die 2 vorgänger:
ja superlustig, wird das hier jetzt ein offtopic thread oder wie ? 
dann spar ich mir nämlich die zeit und cancel die abonnierung für diesen thread! 



[Edit HolyFly: und weg die beiden postings]


----------

